

Do you know of an operating system to build personal robots? - akbar123

Are there any robotic operating systems that make it easier to build personal robots.  Search engine seems to think ROS is the way to go.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ros.org&#x2F;
======
slyv
ROS is definitely the way to go. Aside from the plethora of existing libraries
for preexisting robots, its the 'industry-standard' for personal robots. Plus,
its really quite easy to learn, well-documented and capable of really
impressive things.

~~~
tostitos1979
I have had nothing but problems with ROS. I've tried it with Lego Mindstorms
and with a Turtlebot. Both experiences were painful beyond words.

I think the problems with ROS stem from two things:

1) Complexity - way too much complexity for the really simple stuff

2) Change - code samples and documentation you find on the web don't always
work when you think they should. I've wasted hours getting simple stuff to
work.

I strongly suggestion you think about why you need a robotics OS. If all you
want is a library to move motors around, you don't need ROS or anything fancy.
You don't need it if you just want to interface with a Kinect. Just use
individual libraries and write the glue code.

------
cbames89
In Short: It depends on your project.

That being said, you might want to try out these other middlewares:
[http://www.mira-project.org/joomla-mira/](http://www.mira-project.org/joomla-
mira/) , [http://plasmodic.github.io/ecto/](http://plasmodic.github.io/ecto/)

------
eddyparkinson
Do you have a local "hacker space"? They would be good people to chat with
about this kind of thing.

